# FROM MARK: L187 - CallerID Problems?



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

PLEASE DO NOT ANSWER THIS POLL UNTIL L187 SPOOLS AND YOU GIVE IT A COUPLE OF DAYS TO TEST!

Under L187, are you experiencing problems with CallerID? If so, please provide the following information:

city where you are located
name of your phone company
is your CallerID history being updated correctly, but you are just not seeing the CallerID popup on incoming calls
are you seeing the CallerID popup, but your CallerID history is not being updated properly
Does CallerID work on another Dish receiver that you have - if so, what is/are your other receiver(s) on which it does work
how are you connecting a phone line to your 921 - ie wire directly into phone jack, wire into splitter connected to your phone jack and how may ways you split the signal, wireless phone jack (please provide brand name), etc.
Thanks for participating in this thread. The more information you can provide will go a long ways towards getting this fixed!


----------



## FaxMan (Oct 14, 2003)

Sorry, I clicked my answer before I read the request to wait for 187.

Please delete or whatever as you see fit.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Unfortunately, I can't delete your vote once it's cast.


----------



## Hoxxx (Jun 19, 2004)

Phoenix
Cox Communications
no history
no pop-up
L187
connected with a standard phone cord

P.S. 510 works fine


----------



## John Walsh (Apr 22, 2002)

Caller ID did not work for me before L187. I just started messing around with it today and noticed I did have some in history. I removed my DSL filter and all of a sudden Caller ID started working. Not sure if it really had anything to do with L187


----------



## lapplegate (Jan 17, 2003)

I had always had history but the pop up very seldom worked (only right after boot).
Now it seems to be working. 100% pop up.

Thanks Dish


----------



## Raymond Simonian (Nov 22, 2002)

My caller ID started working again with 187. It worked when I first got it in January but after one of the downloads it only worked intermittently. I would get an occasionally number in history but I never saw the caller ID on the screen when the phone rang. Now its working perfectly again just like it did when I first purchased it.


----------



## MikeA (Feb 11, 2004)

College Station, TX
Verizon
CallerID History is now being updated
CallerID popup is now working properly
CallerID works on the 508
Was connected via a DSL dual fliter/splitter provided by verizon

I've had my 921 since late Jan/early Feb pre L146 and have never been able to use the CallerID until this evening. I decided to retry somethings I tried a few months back because of a post on this thread. 

I removed Verizon's DSL dual splitter/filter and plugged the 921 directly into the wall, callerID and history now work. 

I plugged the 921 into the wall using a single Verizon DSL filter, callerID and history work. 

I plugged the 921 into the wall using a Radio Shack dual splitter, NO callerID, NO history. 

I plugged the 921 into the wall using a Wal-mart dual splitter, NO callerID, NO history.

I plugged the 921 into the wall using a Radio Shack fourway splitter, NO callerID, NO history.

It looks like my 921 works correctly when plugged directly into the wall or when using a single Verizon DSL filter, but does not work when using any type of splitter...

MikeA


----------



## VanNuysBear (Jun 25, 2002)

Caller ID is not working properly for me.

City: Los Angeles
Phone Co: SBC
CID History: Working OK
CID Popup Window: Does not appear
Connection: Directly into phone jack

SW Ver: 187
Boot Ver: 140B
Flash Ver: F052


----------



## daveray (Feb 12, 2004)

Gravette AR.
SBC
My caller ID history showed 1 call on 7/31, 8/1, 8/2, 8/3, 8/4 and 8/5. I had many more calls no pop up. With L187 in the history the call on 8/3 changed to 37/69 for a date. I cleared ID history last night and received a pop up on an incoming call. I was watching OTA channel at the time. I have received 8 calls after clearing history. 7 were in history. the first 5 showed popup. I cleared history tonight again and the next call showed in history and popup.
I have a 721 caller ID has always worked on.
I am connected directly to the phone jack.


----------



## Lawood (Jul 29, 2003)

Westminster, CO
QWEST
History shows same as popup
no (both popup and history are the same)
worked find on my 6000. 6000 is no longer connected.
connected directly into my phone line.
Say my phone number is: 012-345-6789
It is displayed as: 123-456-789
Also


----------



## cnacht (Dec 24, 2003)

When I first got my 921 in January caller ID worked fine. When L185 and L186 came out I lost my caller ID. 
I am happy to say that with L187 it is back.
My info is:
Dubuque, IA
Qwest
CID pop up is working
CID history is working.
I have a 508 as well and caller ID worked the whole time my 921's wasn't working.
My equipment is centrally located and I have a hardwire splitter with one wire to my 508 and one wire to my 921.


----------



## BarryO (Dec 16, 2003)

When I first got my 921 caller ID worked fine. When L185 and L186 came out I lost my caller ID. 
I am happy to say that with L187 it is back.
My info is:
Western Oregon
Verizon (ex-GTE)
CID pop up is working
CID history is working.
I have a 6000 as well and caller ID worked the whole time my 921's wasn't working.
There are two phones and two other Caller ID boxes on the line.


----------



## borfhead (Feb 2, 2004)

I'm in the group that had it, lost it, had it, lost it, and now have it back again with L187...sounds like they keep flippin a switch that won't ever get everybody....


----------



## muenchris (Jan 16, 2004)

Caller ID works (again)...looks like every second release it works


----------



## rbyers (Jan 15, 2004)

Caller ID works MOST of the time. Every now and then there isn't a popup for a call ... even though the phone rang several times. I'll watch this more closely and try to keep a history of the situation when the popup doesn't display.

I do have a DSL splitter (SBC DSL).


----------



## jp9 (Aug 18, 2004)

Qwest

No history

No popup

works on 510. Previously had 811 on this jack with callerid working (in SD)

Phone line dsl filter before splitter on incoming line.

Didn't work with previous levels(s) either. Phone line check = OK. Multiple power line boots, still no callerid.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

jp9 - are you in Denver? I am, and with Qwest I have no problems with my callerid. But, I don't have DSL, so I'd suspect that the DSL filter is letting something through that the 921 can't handle. Can you try a different filter and see if that does anything?


----------



## tweaver999 (Jul 9, 2004)

QWEST

History and PopUps working fine now... DID not work at all with LH186. No dsl,etc... Thru normal splitter.

tw

120B
f051


----------



## boatdrink (Aug 20, 2004)

Huntersville NC,
Bellsouth.

Caller ID does not work not does the history. I had a 508 installed on the same line and it worked fine. I have a splitter and a DSL filter installed. It does not work even when I remove the splitter and filter and connect directly to the phone line. L187 is fully installed


----------



## jp9 (Aug 18, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> jp9 - are you in Denver? I am, and with Qwest I have no problems with my callerid. But, I don't have DSL, so I'd suspect that the DSL filter is letting something through that the 921 can't handle. Can you try a different filter and see if that does anything?


I did several things today to try to isolate my callerid problem.
I'll skip the full details, but will summarize by saying it seems to be related to DSL (in my case anyway).
I would suggest that before trying anything else, anyone with a non-working 921, and who has DSL, first try disconnecting the phone line at their DSL modem. For me, doing that made the 921 work reliably.

Since I kind of would like to be able to have DSL and 921 callerid work at the same time, I tried some more things. What seems to work reliably for me is 2 DSL filters in series going into my 921. I get a call popup 100% so far with that configuration. Mine are '2-Wire' brand. I've seen schematics of these on the web, and they are just simple cascaded L-C filters with 2 inductors and 2 caps each.

Maybe the 921 gets cranky when DSL noise is on the signal. One other thing, I have 1.5 Mb DSL, for whatever that is worth. I don't know how much that changes the spectrum of the signal on the phone line.

I'm not saying that this is sure to work for everyone, but it might be something to try if this issue is bugging you.


----------



## boatdrink (Aug 20, 2004)

I just tried putting two 2-Wire brand DSL filters in series going to my 921 and that did the trick. I am now able to get the pop up as well as the history. Thanks for the suggestion. For the first time in a month, everything now works on this 921.


----------



## the_tx_dude (Jan 26, 2004)

Kingwood Texas just outside Houston Texas

Sprint Phone Company

Not getting popup or history

Do not have another receiver with caller id capability

connected via RCA 930 wireless jack but will try direct connection when I get ahold of long phone cord

Dish 921 - February 2004
Boot Version 140B
Flash Version F052
SW Version L187HECD-N
500 DP-34 Switch


----------



## BarryO (Dec 16, 2003)

Mark,

it sounds like you may want to update your poll to include asking whether or not someone has DSL service.

jp9, boatdrink, 

what you report makes sense. As you mentioned DSL filters are pretty simple 1- or 2-pole LC filters. The rolloff between the voice band and DSL band is about 25 KHz. The lowest frequency the DSL modems use is 138KHz, in most cases. So there should not be very much energy from the DSL down in the 100-4KHz voice band that the Caller ID uses, especially after the filter. Nevertheless, there may be some, given the simple design of the DSL filter. And more likely, most of these modem chips (used for Caller ID) were designed never realizing that there would be high-frequency DSL signals on the phone line. If these modems therefore are lacking in anti-aliasing filtering on their front ends, the DSL signal will interfere with their operation. Adding a second filter would help in this situation, as you have observed.


----------



## Stingray (Dec 22, 2003)

Mark, Caller ID seems less predictable now than under L186.
Location - Fenton, MI
Phone Service - SBC Ameritech
Caller ID history populates but pop up often does not happen
Caller ID works well on 721 and 508
All units are hard wire taps off the home phone line which serves five phones with caller ID feature. No DSL. No wireless phone jacks.


----------



## Gut (Jul 3, 2004)

My caller ID quit working sometime this morning.

Location: Memphis, Tn
Phone Service: MCI
Caller ID history is not updating and I am not getting the pop up.
The phone line is on a splitter

Tried taking the splitter off and it still does not work. I am not using DSL. My caller ID and history has been working perfectly since I bought the 921 at the end of June up until now.


----------



## Mark S. (May 14, 2004)

Mark,
My question is could the Boot or Flash version have something to do with the Caller ID function not working? I just had my 921 dispoed due to a failed tuner and received a new one with Boot Version 140B and Flash Version F052. Caller ID functionality is non-existent on the new unit. All phone diagnostic tests work but no pop-up or history. The strange thing is it was working flawlessly on the old unit I dispoed which had Boot Version 120B and Flash Version F051. Swapped out units, downloaded L187, activated receiver, no Caller ID. 

I have noticed that many of the people who are having functionality issues are running the newer Boot and Flash versions. I have also noticed that many people are posting for caller ID issues but not including information either in their post or signature that identifies their current Boot, Flash or Software versions. Simply that caller Id is non-functional. I'm sure Mark and the software development team would appreciate if this info was included in all posts as requested by the forum rules. Thanks. It may also make it easier to identify and isolate the caller ID problems if this info was included. 

Mark, maybe if you see this post, you could comment on this.

Regards,

Mark S.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Mark - it's certainly possible.


----------



## Mark S. (May 14, 2004)

Mark

Could you maybe explain exactly what the Boot and Flash versions control or handle that is different from the software version? Maybe if you are not sure, you could get an explanation from Eldon. 

My new 921 with the updated versions does seem to boot up faster than the old one on a power cord reboot. I haven't actually timed it to be positive but just a simple observation of the process seems that is faster now.

Thanks,

Mark S.


----------



## SpenceJT (Dec 27, 2002)

Well I'll be dipped! My Caller ID finally popped up! Funny how something that suddenly begins to work as advertised can bring on excitement in my household!

...of course my wife reminds me that at $1K, it's about time another feature came on line.


----------



## gunawo (Aug 17, 2004)

SpenceJT said:


> Well I'll be dipped! My Caller ID finally popped up! Funny how something that suddenly begins to work as advertised can bring on excitement in my household!
> 
> ...of course my wife reminds me that at $1K, it's about time another feature came on line.


Mine has never worked since I got it. (About one month ago)
All of a sudden it started working this AM


----------



## tm22721 (Nov 8, 2002)

My caller ID stopped working 9/3. I have software version L187, boot version 120B, flash version F051.

Caller ID had worked flawlessly since 1/3. What's going on ?


----------



## Check (Jan 9, 2005)

I got my new 921 and plugged in the phone line and caller id didn't work. Through some troubleshooting I discovered some things. If I plug it straight in to the wall, it works fine. If I plug it in to a regular splitter it doesn't work at all. If I plug it in to a 6 Conductor 2-in-1 Modular Adapter made by RCA, it works just fine. I've used those other kind of splitters for years and never had any problems with them but when I use a regular splitter, it flat out will not work for me.

I know this thread is kinda old but maybe this will be of use to someone searching the forums.

Check


----------

